
6 Reasons OnLive Could Be a Bust - peter123
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20090325/tc_pcworld/gdc096reasonsonlivecouldbeabust
======
jrbedard
I still wonder about the responsiveness of their games. If there's more than 2
seconds of lag between pressing a button and seeing and hearing the game
feedback, it will likely become too frustrating to play.

